# Cyp shanxiense



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

This year I have 2 flowers, but due to the crazy time, 
extremly light and small flowers. 





and the first flowering hybr with it

Pubescens X shanxiense 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice. did you make the hybrid?


----------



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

now i bought this one 2 years ago, and its the first flower, it had 2 more but it is not nice to show. 

I have schoko and fasciolatum X shanxiense bought last year but no flowers.


----------

